# Spencer Tunick ?



## ghache (Jan 3, 2011)

I was watching TV late yesterday and came across this really interesting documentary/bio about Spencer Tunick, The show was about his project in taking photograph of naked people all the the states of america. Naked State.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2011)

I saw that several years ago, pretty interesting.  

AFAIK, he's been doing that type of thing for quite a while now.


----------

